# [Asm] Nasm64 und Bootbare Cd



## CodeCrafterCpp (30. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es Netwide Assembler (NASM) auch für 64 bit?


----------



## sheel (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.nasm.us/doc/nasmdo11.html


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (31. Dezember 2011)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> http://www.nasm.us/doc/nasmdo11.html



Denn Link hatte ich auch durch googln aber ich finde den Download nicht  zum Programm...

Und wie brenne ich das auch Cd?


----------



## Stupid96 (1. Januar 2012)

Lade dir CDBurnerXP runter, damit kannst du dir dann eine Bootbare ISO daraus zaubern und sie dann brennen


----------



## sheel (2. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst keinn Extradownload für NASM.

Und CD-Brennen...Bootbare Iso ist nicht gleich Bootbare Iso.
Sobald man eine Iso hat, kann man es mit jedem Brennprogramm machen.
Wie man die Iso macht: Bitte mal Google und die Forumssuche bemühen.


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (2. Januar 2012)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Du brauchst keinn Extradownload für NASM.
> 
> Und CD-Brennen...Bootbare Iso ist nicht gleich Bootbare Iso.
> Sobald man eine Iso hat, kann man es mit jedem Brennprogramm machen.
> Wie man die Iso macht: Bitte mal Google und die Forumssuche bemühen.





Also einfach zu Iso und auf Cd brennen Richitg?


----------



## Linuxfriend (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich recht in der Annahme gehe das du ins OSdev einsteigen willst ein kleiner tipp:
Fange erstmal mit Disketten(oder Disketten Images) an.
Zumal warum 64bit? Wenn du einen eigenen Bootloader schreibst startet der im Realmode also mit 16 bit code. Wenn du den GRUB als Bootloader verwendest dann startet dein Kernel im Protected Mode(32 Bit)(kp. vlt. gibt es ja schon die möglichkeit schon in den Longmode zu starten). In den Longmode(64Bit) musst du erst selbst wechseln. Ich würde eher die Vorarbeit leisten bevor ich zu 64bit Code oder zur verwendung von CDs gehen würde.  
schau mal auf lowlevel.eu vorbei. Da gibts ausführliche Infos zum OSdev.
Wenn du Infos zum OSdev oder zur X86er Prozessorarchitektur haben möchtest kannst du dich auch bei mir per PN melden.

Wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung flasch liege und du nicht ins OSdev einsteigen willst dan werde ich diesen Komentar entfernen.

LG
Linux best friend


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (6. Januar 2012)

Kommentar kann stehen bleiben aber ich wollte eigentlich nur mal reinschauen. Und wer hat heut zu Tage noch Diskette? Kann man die noch kaufen? Und mit 64 Bit war eigentlich mein Windows gemeint also wo ich NASM drauf starte weil ich das nicht starten konnte.


----------



## sheel (6. Januar 2012)

Was ist beim Starten dann passiert? Fehlermeldung (welche)?
Sollte normalerweise schon gehen?


----------



## Linuxfriend (6. Januar 2012)

Du kannst 32bit Programme auch unter win64 ausführen. Ich kenne mich auch ein bisschen mit der win32 API unter ASM aus.  Wenn du irgend wie hilfe bei ASM oder dem OSdev hast kannst dich bei mir melden oder hier im Forum nen Beitrag erstellen.
LG
Linux best Friend


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (7. Januar 2012)

Geht jetzt aber irgendwie startet das Betreibsystem nicht ich hab unter Bios auch auf Cd gestellt...


----------



## sheel (7. Januar 2012)

Was passiert stattdessen?
Code?
VBox? (Es ist möglich, dass die sich anders als deine echte HW verhält).
Sicher, dass das Brennen diesmal geklappt hat?


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal alles neu geschreiben und auch nasm neu Installiert und jetzt bekomm ich den Fehler :

```
C:\Users\******\Desktop>nasm -f bin -o kernel.bin kernel.asm
nasm: error: more than one input file specified
nasm: error: more than one input file specified
nasm: error: more than one input file specified
nasm: error: more than one input file specified
type `nasm -h' for help
```


----------



## Linuxfriend (8. Januar 2012)

Das muss heißen:

```
nasm kernel.asm -f bin-o kernel.bin
```
LG
Linux best friend


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (8. Januar 2012)

Bekomm ich den Fehler :


```
C:\Users\++++++\Desktop>nasm kernel.asm -f bin-o kernel.bin
nasm: fatal: unrecognised output format `bin-o' - use -hf for a list
type `nasm -h' for help
```


----------



## Linuxfriend (8. Januar 2012)

sry. habe ein leer zeichen vergessen.

```
nasm kernel.asm -f bin -o kernel.bin
```
LG
linux best friend


----------

